# Log Skidding "Cat Chokers"



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if these count as tractor impliments but I could not figure where else to post this. 

Anyhow, for those of you who plan on or are skidding logs and using a chains with your Compact Tractors; you may want to try one of these. They work great and are much cheaper than a chain. 


click here 

I have used them on the job pulling large trees with a bull dozer and they held up great. Bare in mind that you are not likely to put any log skidders out of business skidding logs with our compacts :lmao: and you more than likely will have to cut the tree down to a size your particular tractor can skid. 

The other method of skidding logs is to mount a set of lift tongs on the center link of an IMatch kit. That way you can lift and pull the log without so much drag and picking up dirt and debry. This set up is much more expensive but may be for you if you do alot of this. 


lift tongs


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy could realy use those. I am moving some logs from my woods with my N, and have been using the "wrap it with a chain" trick. Works, but a real PITA.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These choker cables grip and hang of REALLY well. Have never had one slip off. I would suggest getting the 14 ft. length choker cable to give yourself a little safety distance in case you stop too fast and the log does not.


----------

